# (NEW) KNOX MARINE TOURNAMENT TRAIL



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Knox Marine will now have their own circuit in 2016. OMBTT will be doing the weigh in and using their fish care equipment. This circuit will be 90% paid back at each event and the other 10% used for the AOY and permits as well as expenses. No classic just 6 events with high payouts. Permits are pending but looks like they will be just fine. We also have an incentive for those who purchase a boat from Knox see the app for details. More to come.



*Why Should You Fish It?

Let’s Look At The Money!

~Full Field Payout Example~

Full field 50 boats

First $1,350.00

Second $890.00

Third $620.00

Fourth $365.00

Fifth $275.00

Sixth $240.00

Seventh $220.00

Eighth $200.00

12Lb Pot $500.00

1st BB $350.00

2nd BB $150.00
*

*6 REGULAR EVENTS

(CENTRAL OHIO LAKES)
Pending Approval

SUN. May 1 __ PLEASANT HILL

SUN. MAY 29 __ CLEARFORK

SUN. JUNE 5 __ DELAWARE

SUN. JULY 17 __ OSHAUGHNESSY

SUN. AUGUST 7 __ CLEARFORK

SAT. SEPT. 10 __ ALUM CREEK

AOY wins either free entry to the next year or 600.00 cold hard cash or OMBTT classic fund and classic entry with BB paid for the classic at KY/Barkley Lake 10/20-21/2016
*


*Platinum Side Pot

Pay an additional 50.00 and the top 3 finishers in that pot will split the funds

50% 30% 20%
*


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

love it. Big fan of knox marine and those payouts look fantastic. See ya there.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Soon as I can round up a partner I'm in.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve said he has been getting a lot of good feedback. No classic for first year but will talk to the guys who fish this year to see if in 2017 they want to have a classic. If we do a classic I would like to have it 2 days 2 lakes central ohio. Harbor Hunter if you are interested in OMBTT I have a friend (good fisherman) w a boat looking for a partner.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I hope to fish both the OMBTT and the new Knox series but I would prefer using my boat.Once we get a little closer to spring if I still haven't found a partner I'll get back with you about your friend-thanks for letting me know Jamie.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

May be moving the 09/11 Alum event to the 10th to avoid a conflict.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Interested

Is this a team or single field


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You are more than welcome to fish as an individual. This is a team event.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

alumking said:


> You are more than welcome to fish as an individual. This is a team event.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there a website or somewhere we can check up on things.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

That will be my next thing to set up. We are going to put a tab on the ombtt website. I will have brochures at the Boat RV show at Columbus fairgrounds in a couple weeks.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

UPDATE/UPDATE/UPDATE

May 22 event got bumped by another event we have approval for 29th of may at Clearfork it was the only date left in May! Getting so hard to schedule anymore.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Any1 looking for a non boater?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I am,send me a PM.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Pm sent!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I HAVE HAD A TON OF INTEREST. WE HAVE THE WEBSITE /ONLINE ENTRY ETC. UP AND RUNNING.
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/KMTT.html


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

alumking said:


> UPDATE/UPDATE/UPDATE
> 
> May 22 event got bumped by another event we have approval for 29th of may at Clearfork it was the only date left in May! Getting so hard to schedule anymore.



Is this the only change ? Thanks


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like that is it. I have Osh/Alum/Pleasant/Delaware permits and talked to Clear fork and settled on 05/29 and 08/07.


----------

